# New boat for Johnson 25 jet



## Xterminator GT (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm looking for opinions/advice on a new boat for a 25 Johnson jet. Thinking a blazer 16/42. The boat will be used for river riding and gigging mostly.


----------



## semojetman (Sep 28, 2013)

In my opinion a 1648 blazer would be nice.
I like a little width for gigging.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree totally on the width for gigging. I'm trying to save as much weight as possible because a 25 needs all the help it can get lol. And up on the upper end of the current there are places a wider boat barely fits between the rocks.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 29, 2013)

I like my 16' 42" SS pretty good. Some time I wish I had a 48" but I do like have that little extra clearance when running tight spots. the 42 takes a little more throttle to keep it up on plane but I have seen a kid with a 16' 42" SS with a 50hp yammy on it that would launch. It beat my 2 cylinder out of the hole but I run it down in the first 300ft. I'd get the all aluminum transom. Don't know if your doing tiller or steering console but if your going with a console I'd put pedestal seats in front of the bench just to get a little weight forward. That should put you in the ball park of the boats center of gravity depending on how much weight you have where. That way you won't have to worry about the rear end being to heavy and it slapping all the time. At the same time I'd get a shorter built in deck an if you want it longer add a removable flip up deck. 48" deck on a 42" weighs around 75lbs. 75lbs at the front of a 16' boats is about the same as 300lbs at the back. Plush the lighter front end makes it easier for the boat to carry the nose so if it does slap it doesn't come down as hard.
Are you thinking about a plain blazer or a sport? Think I'd go with a sport if I was going to use it for a riding boat part of the time.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 29, 2013)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> I like my 16' 42" SS pretty good. Some time I wish I had a 48" but I do like have that little extra clearance when running tight spots. the 42 takes a little more throttle to keep it up on plane but I have seen a kid with a 16' 42" SS with a 50hp yammy on it that would launch. It beat my 2 cylinder out of the hole but I run it down in the first 300ft. I'd get the all aluminum transom. Don't know if your doing tiller or steering console but if your going with a console I'd put pedestal seats in front of the bench just to get a little weight forward. That should put you in the ball park of the boats center of gravity depending on how much weight you have where. That way you won't have to worry about the rear end being to heavy and it slapping all the time. At the same time I'd get a shorter built in deck an if you want it longer add a removable flip up deck. 48" deck on a 42" weighs around 75lbs. 75lbs at the front of a 16' boats is about the same as 300lbs at the back. Plush the lighter front end makes it easier for the boat to carry the nose so if it does slap it doesn't come down as hard.
> Are you thinking about a plain blazer or a sport? Think I'd go with a sport if I was going to use it for a riding boat part of the time.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks blue rude. The motor I have is a tiller. And I'm probably going to go with a straight blazer. I would much rather have an SS or a sport but I don't much care for gigging off of a boat with rake. This boat will see lots of gigging time on the 25 hp end of current river.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks blue rude. The motor I have is a tiller. And I'm probably going to go with a straight blazer. I would much rather have an SS or a sport but I don't much care for gigging off of a boat with rake. This boat will see lots of gigging time on the 25 hp end of current river.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 30, 2013)

16/ 48 or a 17 would be fine....... I think have one in stock


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 30, 2013)

Anybody ever ran a 25 on say a 17/52 or anything?


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 30, 2013)

Are you talking about a 25 hp power head converted to a jet? 

Your only gonna be making 18 hp max at the pump if engine is stock..

I had a 30/21 hp johnson on a alumacraft 1648 riveted, with 2 guys and gear that was max.. and me and my friends aren't big guys.


You may wan to check the weight chart prior to going to heavy..


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes it's a 25 that has been converted to a 35 it has aftermarket reeds and the pump and auger have been cleaned up. The only reason I asked is I was told by a guy that he gigged for a season with a 25 on a 17/52 and said it worked and could run shallow shoals. It was just slow, but that's to be expected with a 25.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 30, 2013)

Neighbor up the road had a 17' 48 or 52" with a 25hp for a giggin boat but they just put a 2 cylinder on it so I'd say it's to much boat. I think 16' 48" maybe 16' 52 would be the biggest I'd want with a 25. But I'm bias I like smaller boats. Speed freak like that :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 30, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that. I couldn't ride much with a 25. Messing around up here at Akers is fun for awhile but I get to missing the 3 cylinder pretty quick. I think I'm just gonna get a 16/42 straight blazer, bare bones except a floor.


----------

